# When to replace a helmet?



## apfroggy0408 (Aug 1, 2011)

So I was trail riding for my second time yesterday and I'm sure like many others that mountain bike my balls were bigger than my brain. I was going to fast lost control and flew over the front handle bars.

My question is how do I know if the crash was significant enough to warrant a new helmet? I did in fact hit my head on the ground and got a small headache afterwards. I have a feeling I should replace the helmet even though the helmet only looks to be scratched up.

So my questions are

1) Should I replace my current helmet?
2) What should I look for when thinking about replacing a helmet?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Replace it...*



apfroggy0408 said:


> So I was trail riding for my second time yesterday and I'm sure like many others that mountain bike my balls were bigger than my brain. I was going to fast lost control and flew over the front handle bars.
> 
> My question is how do I know if the crash was significant enough to warrant a new helmet? I did in fact hit my head on the ground and got a small headache afterwards. I have a feeling I should replace the helmet even though the helmet only looks to be scratched up.
> 
> ...


Replace it. Traditional mountain bike helmets are designed for 1 crash. They foam at the area of impact compresses and loses it's protective properties.

What to look for: Fit. Try a couple on and determine which one is most comfortable to you. All helmets from a $25 version to a $200 model all provide the same amount of protection. The difference is in weight, air vents, materials, etc.

For what it's worth:
I've been riding for over 20 years. I've worn mostly expensive ($100 and up) helmets over at least the past 15 years. I just bought a new helmet today for $40 because it fit me really well and has a lot of air vents.

Great questions.

Ken


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

If you're asking, it's gotta be replaced.


----------



## apfroggy0408 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> Replace it. Traditional mountain bike helmets are designed for 1 crash. They foam at the area of impact compresses and loses it's protective properties.
> 
> What to look for: Fit. Try a couple on and determine which one is most comfortable to you. All helmets from a $25 version to a $200 model all provide the same amount of protection. The difference is in weight, air vents, materials, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks. My first helmet was a 40$ Specialized helmet from the LBS and it seemed to fit well and definitely did it's job when I went flying.

The next question I wanted to ask was

Is every crash equal in regards to needing to replace the helmet?

I figured since I landed on my handed initially that it really absorbed most of the hit and therefor should be replaced. But what about another crash where my body takes the hit and my head doesn't really make significant impact with the ground?

40$ really isn't that much to me especially when I know first hand that if I don't spend it I could have easily been in the hospital but I'd like to know when I should really be replacing helmets and not just getting new ones because of what I might be thinking is worthy of replacing.

Thanks again.


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

IMO Don't replace it unless the helmet actually takes a hit during the crash.

If the helmet hasn't been bashed against anything, it probably hasn't taken damage.

Or you could replace it simply for piece of mind.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No....*



apfroggy0408 said:


> Thanks. My first helmet was a 40$ Specialized helmet from the LBS and it seemed to fit well and definitely did it's job when I went flying.
> 
> The next question I wanted to ask was
> 
> ...


Not every hit is created equal. It really comes down to common sense, which is sometimes lacking in people. If your helmet takes the brunt of the impact, the foam compresses, it cracks or is otherwise visually damaged, you should replace it. If it gets so old that the foam starts flaking off or the shell delaminates from the foam, it should also be replaced.

A crash or a glancing blow or scrape that doesn't cause any visual damage is probably okay. But if you're in doubt, $40 is pretty cheap insurance.

Ken


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm an experienced rider, yet I've often wondered this: My helmet has never crashed, never been in direct sunlight, or gotten overly wet. Yet it's about 6 years old. What is a "gently used" lifespan of a helmet? Ken?

Thanks


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

my rule of thumb on old helmets regardless of exact usage and age is that if you can start to see the outlines of the foam pellets they make them out of, replace it. reportedly in arizona and new mexico this can be 18-24 months due to the high UV. that said 6 years is probably getting close. plus new technology trickles down pretty quickly in helmets and a new one at $60 or $100 is probably worlds ahead of your current lid


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Not sure....*



dirt farmer said:


> I'm an experienced rider, yet I've often wondered this: My helmet has never crashed, never been in direct sunlight, or gotten overly wet. Yet it's about 6 years old. What is a "gently used" lifespan of a helmet? Ken?
> 
> Thanks


Not really sure what the effective life span would be. I treat my helmet fairly gently too. But it does sit in my car when the inside temps are well over 100 degrees in the summer and well below freezing in the winter. I'll go through several sets of foam pads. Some times I replace a helmet because the plastic retention system gets old and breaks.

Generally it's because I'll find small fissures in the foam after a close inspection. I don't think that the cracks are due to specific impacts but rather the treatment the helmet receives over time.

Perhaps someone has a more conclusive answer than this?

Ken


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^I agree^^*



markf said:


> new technology trickles down pretty quickly in helmets and a new one at $60 or $100 is probably worlds ahead of your current lid


My last helmet was a road helmet somewhere around $130 in 2006 money. My new helmet feels more comfortable and has just as many vents at a whopping $40 (which could also be $130 in 2006 money based on the value of the USD these days).


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

i just replaced my helmet last week

i tend to go when the helmet starts to get discolored


up here in the humid wet and dry climate i tend to replace a helmet every year or so

since 50 dollars inst much to spend on protecting you're head


----------



## apfroggy0408 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my helmet post crash. I really don't remember where I hit since it all happened in a flash but from looking at it it seems to be the left side since there are some minor scratches.

This is the reason I asked, since it doesn't LOOK like the helmet sustained much damage.


































There are minute scratches on the left side of the helmet and that's where I think I hit. But as you can see the damage on the exterior of the helmet is minimal.


----------



## mmmtnbkr1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I've always heard this rule of thumb:
-imagine you are sitting with your helmet on, and your torso falls backwards and you hit your head. Any harder than that is a replacement. 

But of course, common sense above all, no rule can be perfect.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

apfroggy0408 said:


> Is every crash equal in regards to needing to replace the helmet?
> 
> I figured since I landed on my handed initially that it really absorbed most of the hit and therefor should be replaced. But what about another crash where my body takes the hit and my head doesn't really make significant impact with the ground?


If your head hits the ground you should replace your helmet. Of course you can make a judgement call but if the helmet deforms in any way then you need to replace your helmet. Remember that you can't always see the deformation so the safe answer is to replace your helmet.

If you're wondering how hard you can hit a helmet before it deforms, take a hammer to the helmet you're replacing.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Glancing blows of the type (very minor) your helment seem to have suffered typically do not transfer any force to, and therefore do not compress the EPS. They scratch the hard shell which is designed to prevent penetration and keep the underlying EPS from disintegration.

Personally from looking at the subject helmet (keeping in mind that I cannot see the integrity of the EPS) I would wear that helmet again. 

Of course replacement guarantees that you have a helmet with no compromises.. and new stuff is cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would replace my helmet if it hit the ground....
I think manufacturers suggest replacing an old helmet every 3-4yrs...


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

Let me know if you dicide to trash it. I'll take it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

Prat859 said:


> Or you could replace it simply for piece of mind.


I'll take piece of mind rather than pieces of mind scattered on the trail


----------



## gillotte (Oct 22, 2011)

he should be fine though. i mean the paint is barely scratched in the pics. if the crash could only at best lightly scratch it i really doubt there was much force involved in it to compromise it the shell or the padding. but if youre worried even a little then buy a new one if for nothing else peace of mind. and headaches are common when hitting your head because your brain gets rattled a bit and sometimes a small hit can be worse than a harder hit depending on the location. did the headache last a long time or pretty short? if short should be fine if a long time maybe call your doc for some advice.


----------



## BikingFam (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know a lot about biking helmets, but I do know that horseback riding helmets, which are similar, should be replaced if you fall owns impact the helmet. Also the manufacturers will generally examine the helmet if you are unsure (of course you have to send it to them), and most offer a discount on a new helmet if yours has to be replaced. In general, my opinion is - if you land on it, replace it...your skull is worth more than the cost of a new helmet!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> I'm an experienced rider, yet I've often wondered this: My helmet has never crashed, never been in direct sunlight, or gotten overly wet. Yet it's about 6 years old. What is a "gently used" lifespan of a helmet? Ken?
> 
> Thanks


"I'm not Ken, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express..."

Per the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute,

"Occasionally somebody spreads rumors that sweat and ultraviolet (UV) exposure will cause your helmet to degrade. Sweat will not do that. The standards do not permit manufacturers to make a helmet that degrades from sweat, and the EPS, EPP or EPU foam is remarkably unaffected by salt water. Your helmet will get a terminal case of grunge before it dies of sweat. Sunlight can affect the strength of the shell material, though. Since helmets spend a lot of time in the sun, manufacturers usually put UV inhibitors in the plastic for their shells that control UV degradation. If your helmet is fading or showing small cracks around the vents, the UV inhibitors may be failing, so you probably should replace it. Chances are it has seen an awful lot of sun to have that happen. Otherwise, try another brand next time and let us know what brand faded on you."

It has a lot of other info surrounding damage, heat from storing inside car, etc.
When to Replace a Helmet?


----------



## mastee (Sep 12, 2010)

Its usually not that much $$ as compared to your nagan:thumbsup:


----------

